# Sourdough Starter



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning!

Getting creative for Christmas.

I'm looking for someone in my area that might be willing to part with some live sourdough starter. Looking for a couple cups. Anyone have some or know somebody who does?

I'm based out of Portland, so anyone within a couple hours drive. I'll come get it.

Happy to pay a small fee or I've got one farm raised rabbit in the freezer to trade or two 22oz custom made Rogue Beer Brews (Tenpenny Ale, made with Nike this summer, a light pilsner type).

Thanks!


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

And it's free! 1847 sourdough starter from your hometown: Carl Griffith 1847 Oregon Trail Sourdough Page
:happy:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Is there some reason you can't start your own? It's totally easy.


----------



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

I know woodsmok, and I've done it before. That's my fall back position. My sister is wanting an "established" starter for some reason so I thought I'd ask around then start my own if nothing pans out.


----

Hey RedDirt, just walked through Carl's site. Very cool. I might just go that route. Fun story.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

You can make your own starter 
Rye Flour pineapple juice and yeast or go to the web site 

The Fresh Loaf | News & Information for Amateur Bakers and Artisan Bread Enthusiasts

Good luck 
Stan


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

If you can get your hands on some of the starter from the San Francisco sourdough, that would be worth buying. I've never looked to see if it can be purchased. The stuff at Fisherman's Wharf is a different organism, and wow is that ever good bread.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

oregon woodsmok said:


> If you can get your hands on some of the starter from the San Francisco sourdough, that would be worth buying. I've never looked to see if it can be purchased. The stuff at Fisherman's Wharf is a different organism, and wow is that ever good bread.


Agreed, there is no better sourdough starter and/or bread in the world. Unfortunately, even if you can get hold of their starter, it won't be the same bread -- because after a comparatively short amount of time, the yeast organisms in the original starter are replaced by yeast organisms from your local area. Local yeast won't taste the same as San Francisco yeast. That's why you can only get San Francisco sourdough products in San Francisco. Wish it were otherwise!


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a killer starter that has been grown in many places; it's wicked healthy and strong. But getting this going took me over 20 years of trial and error.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

oregon woodsmok said:


> If you can get your hands on some of the starter from the San Francisco sourdough, that would be worth buying. I've never looked to see if it can be purchased. The stuff at Fisherman's Wharf is a different organism, and wow is that ever good bread.


I can tell you they hold their starter tight to the chest - not a drop has ever been said to leave their hands. We used to try to use their bread to get a leg up in our starter in San Francisco, but it was never the same. One guy camped out all night with his crock next to the dough plant (the outlets just bake off), but reviews were mixed.

Like Raeven, folks do say that no matter what starter you get, it becomes "local" over time and that's just what you want in the first place. And the mix needs time to develop complexity, growing your own one time is a bit gruesome. I dunno, but the working of the stuff right through baking is the trick - you can have everything right but without the correct oven characteristics, you won't get the same bread.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

If you need some starter let me know. I dehydrate mine and keep some in the freezer. I ship it to friends all over the place and they just rehydrate it. It's only about 14 years old, but its still a good starter...at least better than starting from scratch! I'm in SE Oregon, but it mails fine...unless you WANT to drive to the other side of the Steens to visit the biggest working ranch in the state


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I recently purchased the fresh sourdough starter from King Arthur flour co. and it is really good. I have made starters at various times and places and none have had the quality of this starter. It is very active and has great flavor. I have been making a rye bread from this starter that is very good. No exact recipe, just play it by ear and tweak it each time. It is really getting good. This starter makes delicious biscuits, too.


----------



## westend (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been traveling overseas and just got home. Big thanks to everyone! I've got some going!


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

peteyfoozer said:


> . I dehydrate mine and keep some in the freezer.


I freeze mine for a backup just in case something happens, but had never thought to dehydrate it. Do you just spread on a sheet?


----------



## bryncalyn (Jan 7, 2013)

mpennington said:


> I freeze mine for a backup just in case something happens, but had never thought to dehydrate it. Do you just spread on a sheet?


I do. You can use plastic wrap or parchment / wax paper. Just let it dry, crumble, put in a zip lock baggie and freeze. I received a dry starter and when I got sick with baby #2 I dried mine so I wouldn't lose it. Always nice to know that the starter is there, in reserve, in case anything happens to the current batch.

If you happen to have dried starter on your jar or crock you can also just break it up and freeze that as well. Reconstitution is easy - just add small amounts of water and flour, building up until you are back on regular schedule.


----------

